
What Linux or Unix/*BSD/macOS command you wish you learned earlier? - dakull
https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/1301043285893345281
======
mindcrime
Not a command, but an argument _to_ a command. I wish I'd known about the
-execdir argument to "find" earlier. It's very handy for any kind of "find
every file named X and run such-and-such command in the directory containing
X" scenarios.

